# Husqvarna splittes



## link523 (Oct 27, 2014)

My new husqvarna splitting axes. Got the large splitting maul and the small one for kindling. There work well split about 1 face cord of white oak today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link523 (Oct 27, 2014)

These looks to be made by hultafors. the small one is 2 pounds with 20" handle. Larger is 32" 6.5 pound head


----------



## El Quachito (Oct 28, 2014)

good looking tools


----------



## Marshy (Oct 28, 2014)

Whats your opinion of it verses the Fiskar? Which Fiskar is pictured, the shorter X25?


----------



## link523 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes it's the shorter one. They work about the same but you can replace the handle on the husky. I only split white oak with the husky so far and had a few that I had to brake out the sledgehammer and wedges! Both the fiskars and husky are nice I do like the longer handle better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like you would enjoy the Fiskars X27 then with the 36" handle. I am considering buying a heavier maul like the Husky for the bigger rounds of maple that I cannot crack with the fiskars. Pending price, the husky might fit the bill.


----------



## link523 (Oct 28, 2014)

the husky was $80 w/tax at the local dealer. seen them on ebay but some say there back ordered


----------

